# Argh Where am I going wrong (Victoria Sponge)



## Sienna-forever (Sep 10, 2009)

So today is pouring with rain, DH is at work all day, so DS and I are baking.

But EVERY single time I bake victoria sponge, the sponge gets stuck to the tin, argh!!! I've tried supposedly Non-stick tins (still sticks) I've tried greasing the tins first but NOTHING is working. Half the sponge ends up stuck in the tin and my victoria sponge sandwich looks such a mess!! Still tastes good and DS doesn't notice, but I want it to look neat.

Please somebody, I need a Tip that is going to work!!


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

What about greasing the tin with butter, then cutting a piece of baking paper to fit the tin, smoothing out the paper, then pour the batter and bake.
I just learned this yesterday, saw it for the first time used on a white cake and it worked wonderfully. The cake came right out and the paper peeled right off.
Good luck!


----------



## Sienna-forever (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you, I will try baking paper but unfortunately don't have any in the house.

My first attempt this morning was a disaster! So I had another go, and this time I weighed the eggs first (after reading this tip from another forum!)

The eggs weighed 100g so I then used 100g of butter, flour and sugar. This mixture was a lot more moist than the first lot and didn't stick as much (hooray!) Still stuck a little, but managed to save it, and it looks all neat and tidy now.

So, I will eat the messy one with DS and we'll save the neat one for when DH gets home tonight hee hee


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Ditto on using baking parchment - helps a lot for really moist, spongey cakes in general (since I started using it with everything - way less frustrating to bake!). Butter the tin and possibly the paper too - you can also cut a piece to line the sides if that's where you're getting a lot of sticking.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

When are you trying to get the cake out of the tin?

I find if I leave it for 10 minutes or so after getting it out of the oven it has shrunk away for the sides a little and is firmer and easier to get out. It's a fine line though, once it's cooled too far it's hard to get it out again.


----------



## Sienna-forever (Sep 10, 2009)

LaughingHyena, I know exactly what you mean! If I try too soon, it really sticks, and like you say leave it too long and it really doesn't wanna come out! Lol! Yes I think 5-10 mins is usually best! Who'd have thought baking a sponge could need to be so precise! Still, DS and DH are appreciating my efforts, and I really do LOVE baking now that I am a SAHM


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Sienna are you in the UK? Can you recommend a scale for me?
I bought a £10 one at Kitchens n Things but it's awful.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

FYI, if you don't happen to have any parchment paper on hand to line the baking pan with you can use plain (clean) brown paper, eg. a brown paper bag. My mum does this when she makes Christmas fruit cake.

Just line the tin and grease the paper. When the cake is done it pops out easily and you just peel the paper back.


----------

